

If you hate trying to get press, read this - jmduke
https://ooomf.com/blog/post36194316012getting-press/?

======
owenwil
Um. I'm sorry, I disagree with this. I write for various publications online
and get pitched like this ALL THE TIME. They're so obviously sent to lots of
people to just get coverage that I skim and delete them. We're talking about
hundreds of emails a month.

Their "example" email is literally the worst way to turn me off. Don't write
the story for me. Don't tell me that _you_ think it might be interesting for
our readers. Why? You're probably wrong! Of course you think it is, it's your
product!

Write something to me that's personal. Write something that doesn't make me
feel like I'm reading just another pitch. Don't just give the the stock line.
Tell me why it's interesting to me and my readers, without just giving me some
generic startup reason.

